# Hawaiian Macaroni Salad (Sweet)



## pdxhomechef (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi, hope someone out there can help me. I recently was treated to a Hawaiian Grill in Portland and fell in love with their plain Macaroni Salad. It was perfect with the teriyaki beef ribs! I asked for the recipe, but it was more of " A little pinch of this, a scoop of that..., and mix with your hands." 

I searched online and found many recipes, mostly with Spam, dried fish, peas, and other added ingredients. I am looking for a one that has fairly simple ingredients: finely diced carrot, onion, mayo, garlic salt, pepper and a sweetener (Not sweet pickle juice). Any suggestions? Thanks,

PDXHomeChef


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

If you remember the ingredients or remember most of what was in it or especially "not" in it, you can narrow your search.

For example if you're using google, you could type in the following:

macaroni mayonnaise carrot sugar -spam -fish -peas

In google this yields 537 links at the moment, you can narrow it more by what you type in...


----------



## tono (Apr 17, 2006)

3 c. cooked macaroni
1 can tuna, drained
1/4 c. each: 
chopped onion, chopped tomato, diced celery, diced green peppers and sunflower seeds
1/2 c. mayonnaise
1 tsp prepared mustard
1 Tbsp vinegar 
1 Tbsp lemon juice
1 Tbsp oil 

Mix together macaroni, tuna, vegetables and sunflower seeds. In seperate bowl, stir together mayonnaise, mustard, vinegar, lemon juice and oil. Add to macaroni mixture and mix well. Season with salt and pepper.


----------

